

 Who did the heroku version of HN button? - zeratul
http://hnapiwrapper.herokuapp.com/

======
craigkerstiens
I wrote the initial version as well as have a full button you can embed:

<script type="text/javascript"
src="[http://hnapiwrapper.herokuapp.com/static/js/button.js>&#...](http://hnapiwrapper.herokuapp.com/static/js/button.js></script>);

There's much more coming and soon will be a much more detailed writeup on it
for the HN community. Would love to hear how you discovered it.

~~~
zeratul
Someone had it on his blog, which was posted here, so I've copied the code. I
prefer your design than the hnlike.com.

I wrote this because the iframe gives me an error:

GET <http://hnapiwrapper.herokuapp.com/static/button.js> 404 (NOT FOUND)

Here is how I use it (I bypass the script that generates iframe; I put the
iframe myself):

<http://hnpickup.appspot.com/>

Thanks

~~~
craigkerstiens
Great to hear and glad you found it. Once I get around to cleaning it up and
writing some documentation around it I'll likely open source it as well as
some other tools, so any changes you want to push to it would be welcome.

~~~
craigkerstiens
<http://127.0.0.1/~craig/>

_<http://127.0.0.1/~craig/*>

~~~
zerathree
Would you mind sharing what are you testing here?

